# Futomo oil drain valve.



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

*Fumoto oil drain valve.*

Has anyone installed one of these on their blower?
If so did you need the adapter to extend the drain plug away from the block?
The one I was looking at is the F109N.
The adapter is the ADP-109.

Yes I realize that I may only be changing the oil once a year but I have a tiled floor in the garage and I hate getting oil on it.

http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f109n-valve.html


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

I am going to get one of these.
Engine Compatibility | Drainzit Oil Drain Hoses


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Snowcone said:


> I am going to get one of these.
> Engine Compatibility | Drainzit Oil Drain Hoses


I've seen those but with my luck it will come loose and the hose will get caught in the track ripping it off the machine and blowing my engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> If so did you need the adapter to extend the drain plug away from the block? http://www.qwikvalve.com/fumoto-f109n-valve.html


I think that's going to depend entirely on your engine and the blower and how much clearance you have to attach a hose and work the lever.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> I've seen those but with my luck it will come loose and the hose will get caught in the track ripping it off the machine and blowing my engine.


It comes with a loop or something to tuck it out of the way. Otherwise what your talking about might actually happen. Haha


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> Has anyone installed one of these on their blower?
> If so did you need the adapter to extend the drain plug away from the block?
> The one I was looking at is the F109N.
> The adapter is the ADP-109.
> ...


I don't have one on any of my power equipment, but I've ran one on my truck for the past 8 years. Zero issues. 

And make sure to get the drain extension nipple. They do make some without it. 

I also use a simple screw clamp as a simple piece of insurance over the lever mechanism. That way it can't be "accidentally" bumped open. And, I always know where the clamp is to my drain hose. 

Also, take a paper towel, twist a corner up, and swab out the end to prevent drips.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

OK. I got off the pot and ordered one.

I'll do a review of it once it's in.

I'm getting antsy up here with no snow to blow.
Hopefully we'll get the 4-6'' that are in the forecast for Monday.

By next year I should be over this new blower craze.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would never trust one of them on my car. To many things that could go flying underneath that could snag the lever and pull it just right. Now its not always going to happen but anything is possible. Had a dead christmas tree one year go right in front of us on its top with the heavy part of the truck in the air hitting the front of the car. On a snowblower on the other hand that might be something interesting. The only thing I wish was that there was some thing thing that you could stick on the valive that could be there to prevent any accidental releases. I have heard of to many machines blowing up or getting close to bowing up from a quick drain. My grandfathers John Deere Tractor had one (not the cheap store bought model an actual John Deere) It vibrated loose and caused the oil light to go on. Luckly they caught it in time before it was any major damage but I believe it has a slight knock now but not sure.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> I would never trust one of them on my car. To many things that could go flying underneath that could snag the lever and pull it just right. Now its not always going to happen but anything is possible. Had a dead christmas tree one year go right in front of us on its top with the heavy part of the truck in the air hitting the front of the car. On a snowblower on the other hand that might be something interesting. The only thing I wish was that there was some thing thing that you could stick on the valive that could be there to prevent any accidental releases. I have heard of to many machines blowing up or getting close to bowing up from a quick drain. My grandfathers John Deere Tractor had one (not the cheap store bought model an actual John Deere) It vibrated loose and caused the oil light to go on. Luckly they caught it in time before it was any major damage but I believe it has a slight knock now but not sure.


There is a circlip that can be installed to prevent accidental opening.









The one I ordered has a nipple on the outlet side so that a hose can be slipped over it like this one.










I had to degrease and power wash both the blower track that was full of oil and my tiled garage floor.
Yes I know that a tiled garage floor isn't ideal for mechanical work but at the low price it cost me it was worth every penny.
No more cement dust to track into the house.


This is a quote from their website.

"The Engine Oil Drain Valve has been tested and granted "*Genuine Parts*" status by 6 major motor vehicle manufacturers in Japan, including *Toyota*, *Nissan*, *Mazda*, *Mitsubishi*, *Subaru* and *Isuzu*. These approvals were not granted easily and gaining them was a testimony to the quality and durability of Engine Oil Drain Valve. In the United States, the Engine Oil Drain Valve is being installed at the factory level on some of the vehicles/equipment made by *Ford, Kohler, Freightliner, Caterpillar, JLG, GEHL, Ingersoll-Rand, Sullair, Toyota, Case, Magnetek, Timberjack, Lincoln Electric, Vermeer, Baldor, Terex, Deutz, Phaser Marine Generator* and *etc."


*


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Thump_rrr said:


> There is a circlip that can be installed to prevent accidental opening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was exactly what I was looking for. A locking mechanism to prevent it from even vibrating loose. Did you purchase that part with yours or does it come standard?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

In lieu of the circlip, I used a screw clamp. 

And with regards to the fear of it being hit by something, I understand those fears. On my truck it sets behind a cross member, with a skid plate directly covering it from below. 

This is not my truck, but a truck like mine, minus the skid plate and screw clamp.


----------

